# Appropriate food for a Puppy?



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

My puppy was eating a brand named "hi-standard" that was high protien high calcium (says the breeder). And I searched everywhere and could not find it. So, I ended up getting him some blue wilderness puppy food and he seems to be ok. I mean its only the first day. But, is that ok?









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure where you searched but it took me 5 seconds by putting that in google. High calcium is terrible for large breed puppies. Not sure what your breeder is thinking

Hi-Standard Dog Food


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Distributors for Indiana


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stay with the preminum brands. you may have to switch
foods a few times before you find one that works for
your dog or one that your dog likes. i add things as a
topping to my dogs kibble. read the labels of Hi Standard
and Blue Widerness.

> organic yogurt
> cooked boneless and skinless
chicken breast
> human grade salmon oil
> slices of apple and pear
> blueberries
> canned fish (in water no salt added)
> fresh fish, beef, pork, lamb, rabbit,
venison, elk
> raw egg
> whole egg (baked the shell. grind it.)
> ground organic flax seed

good luck with the new pup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cute puppy! How old is he? 

Blue Wilderness should be just fine. I've never heard of Hi-Standard, but kr16 is right, high calcium foods are not good for puppies.


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

I might have misunderstood him w the calcium deal, but he seems to be loving the blue wilderness puppy brand. He wants to eat all the time. Any recommendations on how much and how often? I've started to just do 1 cup at a time, but I'm not sure. Max is right at 6 weeks old. Mom and dad were both police k-9's.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't believe the breeder let him go home at 6 weeks old, that's too young.  

I usually start with the feeding guide on the bag as a starting amount, and then adjust up or down as necessary, based on the puppy's condition.


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I can't believe the breeder let him go home at 6 weeks old, that's too young.
> 
> For the most part you're right but for those who'd like to personally train their dogs in sport or protection they swear they prefer having their pups early like 4-6 weeks old this way the pup doesn't learn anything but what the trainer wants them to learn.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSD13, that is a fallacy...and this dog food is horrid.

The ONLY "good" (questionable) ingredient is - fish meal.



> Meat and Bone Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Wheat, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Corn Gluten Meal, Beet Pulp, Chicken By-Product Meal, Natural Flavor, Fish Meal, Flaxseed Meal, Canola Oil, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D-3), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement), Minerals (Magnesium Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate Monohydrate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate).


I'm curious about your pup's pedigree? He's VERY small and looks closer to 4 weeks than 6.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Both police K9's? Really? For what dept? That would be extremely (!!) rare. Female K9's are almost always spayed, and the dept can't afford to remove the female from duty to be bred and raise a litter. To be honest the pup does not even look 100 percent GSD to me...do you have registration papers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

We picked him up in Mitchell indiana. The cop had both male and female there along with all the litter. the male is still am active k9. The female was retired. Her owner had (apparently) been killed on duty. That's why they retired her and then wanted to breed to carry the officers life. No, I do not have papers. Here is an updated shot of max at 11 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

